# lets see your ride...



## trout-thumper (Apr 24, 2008)

2005 Chevy Duramax


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

07 Yukon Denali


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

The new ride to tow the boat and surf fishing. 2009 F250 diesel.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

2008 Tundra Crewmax 5.7L 4x4


----------



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

*rides*

Nice Ride. I have an 05 Duramax. I noticed your ride is raised on th front end. How do you like it after it was raised? Did it cost much? Take long?



trout-thumper said:


> 2005 Chevy Duramax


----------



## trout-thumper (Apr 24, 2008)

hdh828 said:


> Nice Ride. I have an 05 Duramax. I noticed your ride is raised on th front end. How do you like it after it was raised? Did it cost much? Take long?


i wouldnt know buddy .. thats the way i purchased it .. wanna get a K and N filter and chip soon!! any thoughts!


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Day at the beach with mine!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hdh828 said:


> Nice Ride. I have an 05 Duramax. I noticed your ride is raised on th front end. How do you like it after it was raised? Did it cost much? Take long?


Do those Duramaxs have coil springs up front?

If so, then if you get a kit where the spacer goes on TOP of the assembly, and is not compressed INSIDE the assembly, then the ride quality should stay the same.

The addition of different tires will have the effect on driving quality(stiffer sidewall, more aggressive tread, etc).


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

My old ones.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We have a winner with the 69 Camaro! Dont need to see anything else, beautiful. Cant wait till mine is done.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> We have a winner with the 69 Camaro! Dont need to see anything else, beautiful. Cant wait till mine is done.


That is one sweet ride indeed. But don't be too quick to judge Hotrod..... I have not posted the pic of my 05 Element yet!

BTW, what is that behind the Z with a (blower?) on it?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Shredded Evidence said:


> That is one sweet ride indeed. But don't be too quick to judge Hotrod..... I have not posted the pic of my 05 Element yet!
> 
> BTW, what is that behind the Z with a (blower?) on it?


haha, yeah thats the one that caught my eye, well at least the motor did...


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

That is a 90's Mazda Rx-7 with a 500hp 383. We are all part of a shop in North Shore.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Chloebella said:


> That is a 90's Mazda Rx-7 with a 500hp 383. We are all part of a shop in North Shore.


That is just not right. AWESOME and pretty frickin' rigoshdarndiculous! I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

*08 Dodge Cummins*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Shes old but dependable


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

Ive posted this before but I guess Ill do it again.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

:texasflag


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

I dont know why it didnt post them but Ill try it again.


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

Shredded Evidence said:


> That is just not right. AWESOME and pretty frickin' rigoshdarndiculous! I gotta get me one of those.


I tell you what aint right, was the fact that my Camaro was an 11 sec.. car and when we raced i could barely read his license plate as he left me behind!


----------



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

*D-Max*

I have a K&N filter on mine. Just lightly apply the oil on the filter and let it dry completely before turning on th truck. Oil might separate from the filter and cling to the MAF sensor and throw codes or it could end up on the turbo vanes and become unbalanced.



trout-thumper said:


> i wouldnt know buddy .. thats the way i purchased it .. wanna get a K and N filter and chip soon!! any thoughts!


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

Daily driver on the right:










The "every now and then when it's not broke":


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

1998 Mercedes ML320. The AC is not working so I use the SUV for fishing:biggrin:.


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

My 06 dodge just traded it in a few weeks ago, New truck 2010 3/4 ton Dmax. Going to have a 8" fabtech with 24's and 37's put on next week at BNC offroad.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

2007 Chevy Z71(nothing special)


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's mine...08 GMC 2500HD 4x4. I love it. Added a short but deep toolbox, a rod rack, front splash guards and bed rail covers. Upgraded the tires from the stock 245/75/16's to 285's.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

See my avatar? Thats my prefered ride! My truck is just a stock 06 F150 XLT 4X4. Nothing special except its healthy appetite.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

'04 Dodge 2500 with the 5.9 diesel in it.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's my hauler...and also my daily driver.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

03 yukon xl 2500 4x4 8.1L, daily driver and hauler:biggrin:


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

....


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*2002 CHEVY Z71*

MY 2 BABIES


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

'98 Dodge Durango, 5.9 Just finished building the front bumper guard. We are now going to build an aluminum roof rack as the next project.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*they see me rollin they hatin me!*

its hard to load the kayaks but it looks fly!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Thoses fouta eights dawg?? Dems fly ahright.....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wow


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

2007 Ford F150 4x4 CRW. I've got a whopping 28,000 miles on it


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

FireEater said:


> Thoses fouta eights dawg?? Dems fly ahright.....


 naw dawgg, these be 40"s rollin!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

'03 Tundra (65,000 miles) 3" Toyo Tech lift, 32" Terra Grapplers. Looking to raise her to 6".


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is mine. 2007 LBZ Duramax rolling on H2 rims.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

24Buds....are you doggin my 24" Dubs?
I have to admit though...they took some getting used to, but now I can't imagine the truck without them!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> 24Buds....are you doggin my 24" Dubs?
> I have to admit though...they took some getting used to, but now I can't imagine the truck without them!


 not at all. they look good. Only thing is when you go offroad (thats what is was built for) you risk farkin up them 24Dubs. I roll the stocker 18's only due to the dealer wouldn't couldn't put 15's on her for me. From lookin at your crib, prolly not much of an issue buying rubber for her. Tires cost too much when ya go big wheelin.

I like the truck. looks sharp. I would say they fit just right. any bigger, you start to look silly. Like my ride! lol


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

01 chevy crew cab, back when it used to stay clean










Not as nice as some of the others but its paid for so its not going anywhere soon.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

07 Duramax.........thats how we roll in Old River........lol


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

24Buds said:


> its hard to load the kayaks but it looks fly!


Did you buy it from Gilbert?:rotfl:

BlueWaveCapt,where you be staying.You got dat looooong money.Nice crib.

BTW my other ride is the one in my avatar, numbers matching car.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Did you buy it from Gilbert?:rotfl:


 no but he did help Pimp my ride! He gotz mad skillz!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

24Buds said:


> no but he did help Pimp my ride! He gotz mad skillz!


Werd...


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine gets great mileage


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Shallow Minded said:


> Mine gets great mileage


Nice,is it all Campy?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

24Buds said:


> no but he did help Pimp my ride! He gotz mad skillz!


fa sho!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Nope, SRAM Red. I'm not a big Campy fan. I'm waiting for the new Dura Ace electric to come down in price.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Shallow Minded said:


> Nope, SRAM Red. I'm not a big Campy fan. I'm waiting for the new Dura Ace electric to come down in price.


Nice,I'm not a Campy fan either.My Specialized road bike is all Dura-Ace.

Bike parts are as much as restoring my 70Chevelle..lol


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

here's how I roll.........around the neighborhood!


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

2008 Ford F-250 King Ranch w/ New Wheels and Tires


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> Mine.


 com on man! not fair! Can I...never mind:rotfl:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

24Buds said:


> com on man! not fair! Can I...never mind:rotfl:


hahaha...So you don't like my table or what?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> Mine.


Can I take it for a test drive?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

24Buds said:


> com on man! not fair! Can I...never mind:rotfl:


ha. you beat me to it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> hahaha...So you don't like my table or what?


 What table? anything I want to post may put me off to banned camp.:rotfl:

Cupcake needs some sunlight!


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

FireEater said:


> '98 Dodge Durango, 5.9 Just finished building the front bumper guard. We are now going to build an aluminum roof rack as the next project.


I wish I could get one like that for mine (the front rack ) geeezzz and everything else (was it expensive?:cheers:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

I built the front rack at my buddies shop. The build can be seen on the link in the post. 

All of the recent work and what I have left to do to it, including the boat was paid for by settling a Federal Lawsuit against the City earlier this year. 

You figured with me settling, they would have learned a lesson, but noooooooo, just from the recent retaliation acts against me, my lawyer is hitting them with another Federal lawsuit, plus this week, he will file two personal lawsuits for Defamation and Conspiracy against the Chief and Asst. Chief. 

After this round, one would hope they will leave me alone and let me finish out my career.  Though I am in no mood to settle this time. We already went down that road and it led us right back to where we are at.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FireEater said:


> I built the front rack at my buddies shop. The build can be seen on the link in the post.
> 
> All of the recent work and what I have left to do to it, including the boat was paid for by settling a Federal Lawsuit against the City earlier this year.
> 
> ...


remember me when you get pizzaid :cheers:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

03 f250 7.3 never really pulled anything with it. I am thinking about getting a 4x4 single cab dodge dually with a 5.9 soon.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> Mine.


Nice front end...:cheers:


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

24Buds said:


> its hard to load the kayaks but it looks fly!


Say mayne! I seen u at tha gas station tha otha day









And here be me litein up my 30's


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

here is my truck.....we have love-hate relationship :headknock


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

FireEater,that is the best looking Durango i have ever seen!BTTB

RL



FireEater said:


> '98 Dodge Durango, 5.9 Just finished building the front bumper guard. We are now going to build an aluminum roof rack as the next project.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> 24Buds....are you doggin my 24" Dubs?
> I have to admit though...they took some getting used to, but now I can't imagine the truck without them!


yeah it looks good. My brother just put some 26" on his 08 f250.. Talk about some $$$


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

*My Jeep*

09 Jeep JK 5" Fabtech lift, 35x12.5x18 Toyo Open Country AT's and 18" Motot Metal rims. 02 7.3 PSD at the house for pulling and long trips.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

my shallow ride..........


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

This is how I like to Ride... West of Vanderpool heading to Leakey...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You must be bored to pull up a 2 year old thread so you can post a picture.:slimer::rotfl:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice stuff on here.


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

What Kind of tires are on the Dodge 4x4 ( grey dodge ) THANKS AND HAW DO THEY RIDE??????????


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*obamamoble*


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Saving for the dual hump version.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Bobby said:


> You must be bored to pull up a 2 year old thread so you can post a picture.:slimer::rotfl:


...says the man with 14,000 posts!! hwell: _:dance:_ (...and yes - bored!)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

USMCBay said:


> ...says the man with 14,000 posts!! hwell: _:dance:_ (...and yes - bored!)


Jealous ?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bobby said:


> You must be bored to pull up a 2 year old thread so you can post a picture.:slimer::rotfl:


aren't we all!


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Beach Ride*

07 Tacoma,4x4, 6"procomp suspension, 3" body, nfab nerf bars, ranch hand with 4 hella flood lamps, custom built yak rack, 33" terra grapplers, blacked out


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

2 are my brother's rides and 2 are mine.


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

Not my everyday driver But makes for a great Toy !


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

*1977 Bronco*










My '77 Ford Bronco.....


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

*Truck*

2001 F-150 Sport


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Jealous ?


A little... So?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

*This post is not fair to the rest of us.*


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## awendel (Jan 22, 2010)

Not my daily driver,not at 6mpg. This is the car I drove back in the early 70's to Highschool. Didn't look like this back then though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

my rides


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I don't see a front brake on the Honda Cody. Are you riding flat track?


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

not real fast


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes gary i am thats Doug lawrence national #73 in the back ground


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

crashboatbasin said:


> not real fast


Nice Arse Bro!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

current








couple of ones that are gone now


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

nice trucks everyone....this is how I roll


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Ride & Sled*

*Going back in.*
*Blue Water Hwy.; post Ike.*


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Smart as a Brick!*


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Old pics. Will be paid off in less than 6 months [email protected]#!#!$!$!$!$!$!#%@#%$!

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/959e69d2.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/DSC00413.jpg


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

*heres mine 2009 nissan pathfinder 3"rancho suspension lift ..*

best thing about her is she is paid for..


----------



## Andy1208 (Sep 9, 2010)

What is that behind the 69?


----------



## Andy1208 (Sep 9, 2010)

*What is that behind the 69??*



Chloebella said:


> My old ones.


 ????


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

My ride with the boat hauler in the background...


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's my little daily driver.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

1990 K5 Blazer
Fuel Injected 350
factory 4-speed


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Got a kiss from Hermine...

2001 4Runner got to the shop today


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

How about that for a kiss from Hermine


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Here is my GMC 2500HD 6.6L SLT. With 295/75 (34") BFG ATs.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

For sale in the 2Cool classifieds...



Bocephus said:


>


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok, I'll play.

2011 F250 SuperDuty FX4-400hp/800tq


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*wimps*

Go big or go home


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

*Don't laugh!!!*

This is my 1996 Toyota 4cyl 4x4 She still gets 21mpg and has a little over 214,000 miles. Just drove her to Big Bend. It's a shame when you trust your 96 model truck over you 2002 dodge diesel.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

new to me Truck, and my future inlaws Yellow Fin.









as you can see not "HITCHED" yet....


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Here's my baby!*

Chick Truck!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

04 Dodge 2500 Ram quad cab, 4x4...manual tranny, HEMI, sitting on 35's, AirAid Stage II Cold Air Intake....soon to be added, exhuast and chip later.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

2008 Mustang GT/CS with a Whipple HO Supercharger making about 550 hp.




























We have an Expedition to pull the boat and tote the kids around, but I can't seem to find any pictures of it.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Man I want one of those new 5.0's.

Bolt ons and running 10s? Yes please.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll see ya that (sweet!) Dodge and raise ya one.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Long Rodder said:


> I'll see ya that (sweet!) Dodge and raise ya one.


impressive, but what is that white stuff all over it??? :lol:


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I haven't been in the mood to post since I got laid off in June, but this thread got me going a bit.

This is my son's daily driver, his first car. He likes to play in it....










I play in my Subie:









Here is the project the teenagers are working on. I WILL NOT be allowed to put a wrench to it. Kid's only. Bought and built with the oldest boy's "Kroger money":









It was numbers matching, a '78 SE. The heads are toast, with one blown through, so he had to trade up for some good ones. Now there are new heads, an Edelbrock manifold and carb. They pulled the engine in one evening and now it's out for cleaning and machining. Btw, the kids have asked for a welder for Christmas. They're gonna need it. It's nice to know where they are at midnight on a Saturday night, so once I get a job, they'll get that welder (plus, I get to keep the new tools, hehehe:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

My toy... my everyday driver... and the one I use when I visit B&P.


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

*My New Ride!*

I am loving it to say the least and thanks Shawn Burns over at Planet Ford.


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

the dually truck and the puddle hopper


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> My toy... my everyday driver... and the one I use when I visit B&P.


Do you give B&P a call for fair warning, or do you jus' fly over his place and cackle? :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

rockhound76 said:


> I haven't been in the mood to post since I got laid off in June, but this thread got me going a bit.
> 
> This is my son's daily driver, his first car. He likes to play in it....
> 
> ...


Here's a little something to give the boys some inspiration!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

only picture i have of the truck


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Do you give B&P a call for fair warning, or do you jus' fly over his place and cackle? :slimer:


I don't give him any warning. He tries to throw water on me if he sees me in time.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I don't give him any warning. He tries to throw water on me if he sees me in time.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Here's a little something to give the boys some inspiration!


Oh, yea. He's budget challenged (high school age, part time work at Kroger). Right now, he's settled on the "Survivor" look. Busted, dented body panels, with only the rust killed and some flat black primer/paint over the new welds, some sub-frame bracing and good running gear.

We live near The Woodlands and he wants to drive it to one of the fancy valet parking restaurants for affect. I offered him my "Bubbah-teeth" and hat that adds a mullet tail to complete the look.

He's done a lot with that car, already. Engine might be back in it in a few weeks. He trade the rare exhaust manifolds (RA III) for a set of good heads and some Hooker Headers. Machine shop is getting the block/heads next week. It still needs some rear end work and a sub-frame brace. The brakes are okay. The rust, now that's a problem that will take some time. He really needs that welder.


----------

